# How good are Indian Clubs and Macebells for practising techniques of various weapons esp swords?



## Bullsherdog (Mar 27, 2020)

Saw this post.

Can you practise sword tecniques using Indian Clubs/Clubbells/Weighted Exercise Bats/Macebells/heavy sticks/steel pipes and other such similar objects? : wma

So now I'm considering buying Indian Clubs and a macebell. Can they be used for sword, staff, and a bunch of other weapons training?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 27, 2020)

It would probably work well for a weapon that has a weighted end to it. Otherwise, just use a rattan stick or a wooden and/or foam-plated sword of the basic size that you want to train for. Using something with a weighted end to train for a weapon without a weighted end will just mess up your techniques.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 28, 2020)

I think there are certain basic movements that when used with good timing will make you a capable weapons fighter. 

So a weighted club training program is probably ticking most of the boxes you need to get good.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 28, 2020)

They would be great for practicing club techniques.  A sword (a well-made sword, anyways) would have a very different balance and handles differently from a club.  Technique is different as well.  Sword technique is not simply swinging it like a club.  It is cutting and trusting.  Not the same as a club at all, really.

Why would you buy one thing in order to practice the technique of another?  And Native American war clubs are not so easy to find.  Ive seen them on Etsy often with a heavy price tag as well.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 28, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> They would be great for practicing club techniques.  A sword (a well-made sword, anyways) would have a very different balance and handles differently from a club.  Technique is different as well.  Sword technique is not simply swinging it like a club.  It is cutting and trusting.  Not the same as a club at all, really.
> 
> Why would you buy one thing in order to practice the technique of another?  And Native American war clubs are not so easy to find.  Ive seen them on Etsy often with a heavy price tag as well.



This is pretty much how Kata works. You train one thing to apply another.

So you go out there and walk around in low stances with extended movements, chambered punches and the like so you have the strength and range of movement to make the actual techniques easier.

A club is heavier than a sword on purpose.

Otherwise to train any technique really should involve enough adaptability to be able to manage a different weight to what you are used to. That way you are not stymied if it is not your sword or your gloves or something.





So that is pretty much what clubs do. Strength, conditioning, shoulder, wrist mobility, grip strength, core strength. 

If those atributes are beneficial to weapon fighting then the exercise has merit. 

I trained stick and have trained with very strong guys. And being able to swing harder with better accuracy is an advantage.


----------

